# muddin in myrtle beach sc



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

is there an atv park near mb ,sc?


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldnt think Carolina Adventure World would be all that far away.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

been there just heard theres one near conway.


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

This place claims to be about 30 minutes from mb,sc. I was thinking about checking it out but it if further than CAW for me. http://midwayhuntingatv.webs.com/apps/location/ Idk if the link will work but you can copy and paste.


----------



## BruteGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

MIdway ATV is awesome.... So is Cape Gear ATV.... I am in Kingstree SC and we head to NC mostly.... There is an atv club based out of NC that we have joined that rides everyweekend and usually hits one of those parks


----------



## brute28 (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a place called carolina backwoods in nc its about 30 min from conway


----------



## clemsonbrute07 (Jan 10, 2011)

Brute girl if u want yall can ride with us im from moncks corner sc


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

I hear theres one in aynor sc and theres one also close to southport I use to ride at big woods alot and theres one in elizabethtown nc its ab a hr and half from mrytle beach on the other side of whiteville....


----------

